# Where is the PCV valve? ka24



## crvincent444 (Mar 2, 2009)

Where o where is the PCV valve? Its a 91 2wd 4cy ka24e. I can't seem to find it. The damn haynes manual is vauge about a lot of things and I don't like that it covers so many years/models. Is there a better manual or online resource?

Thanks you guys are the best, I'm glad I found this forum!!!

Love my little truck!

Chris


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

you will have to reach it through the r/s fenderwell, its behind the alt. its a PITA to get to unless you remove the alt.


----------



## crvincent444 (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks dave!


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Not sure about your 91, but on the 97 it's just to the right of the oil filter and easily accessable when you remove the oil filter. Check it the next time you change the oil.


----------



## basscarp (Mar 25, 2009)

I just changed my PVC valve on 3-26-09. Use a Puolator PV1031. (which is about the cheapest one made.) Had to remove the front passenger tire and rubber splash guard then the oil filter. The PVC is located just above the oil filter and behind the alternator. It is screwed into a black box about the size of a pack of cigarettes that is mounted against the engine block. The PCV has a hose coming out the back of it leading toward the rear of the engine that is about the size of your little finger . It will take a short stubby 19 mm open end wrench to take the PVC off. Or a short adjustable wrench that will open up to 19mm. You can also choose to disconnect from the block a black shielded electrical cable that runs in the direction of front to rear that obstructs your view of the PVC. The cable is secured to the block by a 10mm bolt. You will need a flash light to see the PVC valve. It is a hard job for someone with big hands and still not easy for us shady tree mechanics but with patience and a buddy it can be accomplished in about two hours.


----------



## Jimbo13njax (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## crvincent444 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!! Next time I change my oil I'll try and change the PCV valve.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

BTW, a ratcheting box wrench works nicely on this if you have one.


----------

